# Building Fish Cribs



## Nussy

Wondering if any of you have any pictures of fish cribs you have built. Our lake association will be building some over the next couple week and I'm looking for some ideas on direction. In the past we just banded 3 pallets together and sank them with concrete blocks but looking for some other ideas. Please post any pics you might have.


----------



## Decatur

You could try something like pictured her.
https://www.kdfwr.state.ky.us/gifs/damramp2.jpg

Or you could buy thease and add pvc to them.
https://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-CEA9


----------



## Jim

Member Mac does this......

https://www.tinboats.net/index.php/Articles/my-fish-attractor.html


----------



## screwballl

Florida has all sorts of programs, mostly for offshore and bay fishing but some of the same or similar type structures could be built or used on lakes like yours. Here are a few pictures of various items built for these purposes. Granted some may need to be sized down a little unless used deeper than 10ft at drawdown.


----------



## Nussy

Thanks guys these are great ideas! I like the 5 gallon bucket ideas especially!! Easy to move and cost effective, plus you can use the lead for one thing and the bucket for the other!!! Thanks!


----------



## bcritch

Christmas Trees seem to be popular here in NJ.


----------



## Troutman3000

The guys on Lanier use bamboo and five gallon buckets.

https://www.hammondsfishing.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1385


----------



## cavman138

Check out Fishiding.com. We are a distributor for their products, but you can buy directly from them or make it yourself.


----------



## Jim

cavman138 said:


> Check out Fishiding.com. We are a distributor for their products, but you can buy directly from them or make it yourself.



https://www.fishiding.com/

Those are awesome and not expensive at all! I like the way you can customize them. Once they algae grows over those will be killer fish attractors. I like the way they move in the water also!

[youtube]cqFv0yrb7js[/youtube]


----------



## Decatur

Here are some ideas.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdeRMd6Kssc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## jkbirocz

Myself and captain ahab stick to trees as big as you can find and will go unnoticed when missing....and five gallon buckets filled with concrete


----------



## arkansasnative

I think i remember Mike Rowe and Dirty Jobs doing a show on those... Very cool designs!


----------



## Travis91

We have a house at Lake Anna in Virginia and we take our truck around after christmas and get everyones trees they have at the curb and wire them to blocks and sink them off our boat..


----------



## Nussy

Thanks for all the replies guys, I forgot to check back on the topic til now. We built 7 of them this weekend. Took 3 pallets and formed a triangle. Stuck 4 concrete blocks in the middle and strapped everthing together then stuff them with Christmas tree branches. Had about 30 bucks invested total. I still plan to try the 5 gallon bucket thing but we had gotten all the pallets for free so we went that way for now. I have two out in front of my house so I'll check them out with the camera in the next few weeks and see if there's any action.


----------



## pelagicbldr

Great choice Nussy, Wisconsin is one of only three states that currently won't allow any artificial products put in their PUBLIC waters. Private lakes and ponds in those states are fine ,just not state owned water. Careful about that make it your self part.........patent law won't allow anyone else to sell this product/idea. We want more habitat in our waters so if you have the time and energy to try to put a few together...go for it and let us all know how they go. Come see us at the Pondboss Expo. at the Big Cedar Lodge in Ridgedale,MO April 14-16. Lots of new models and sizes of habitat to choose from. As always, mention TinBoats.net for a free gift!


----------



## bailey86

i had a friend that when they were bilding there pond they took tires and hung on cabels and strang them around there dock the runs out to middle of pond works pritty good they also through half old oil tank it great spot for big cats


----------

